# Why isn't there more engine builds in the TT community?



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

For the past few months i have been feeling the urge for power, but i still like to have aesthetics.. i thought about purchasing an S4 but unfortunatly.. they just look to boring and plain for me and i heard the maintenance is a PAIN. 

i was looking at a few specs on cars and the TT has some pretty good stats.. comparable to the S4 even. what i would like to know is why people dont go crazy over tt's power like the S4 community? 

2002 Audi S4 
weight: 3600 lbs 
HP: 250 
tq:258 

2002 Audi TT 225 
Weight: 3250 
hp: 225 
tq: 207 

The way i look at it.. power is all based of Power to weight ratio. and from the looks of it, the TT has slightly less power, but a few hundred pounds lighter, which really amounts for quite a bit. i dont know about a solid 25hp but.. 

What im trying to say is the S4 is NOTORIOUS for being the performance star in the Audi world but when i look at things.. its really not that much different than the TT 225. Granted alot more tq but its close enough to think it can perform close to an S4. 

Why arent there more stage 3 builds in 225's like there are S4's? 


lets face it. TT's are MUCH more visually appealing than the B5 S4, as well as the S4 engine.. there is 2 of everyting so it brakes in pairs.. :thumbdown: much more expensive in the long run. 


TT FTW 

/Rant


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got an engine block, head, and SEM manifold in storage, as I had planned a stroker build sometime soon, but between needing a higher-paying job and the fact that my suspension is crap I can't do it right now. Honestly, I think a big part of it is the economy, there were WAY more builds 2+ years ago before it took a dump. The TT also kind of has a hairdresser rep, and is less practical than a sedan. That said, give it 5 years and I bet the TT will be popular and I also bet there will be new monthly build threads like before - people don't spend money on frivolous crap (i.e. modding cars) unless they know they have a secure income


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

l88m22vette said:


> I've got an engine block, head, and SEM manifold in storage, as I had planned a stroker build sometime soon, but between needing a higher-paying job and the fact that my suspension is crap I can't do it right now. Honestly, I think a big part of it is the economy, there were WAY more builds 2+ years ago before it took a dump. The TT also kind of has a hairdresser rep, and is less practical than a sedan. That said, give it 5 years and I bet the TT will be popular and I also bet there will be new monthly build threads like before - people don't spend money on frivolous crap (i.e. modding cars) unless they know they have a secure income


 Agreed. The image really is defined as "hairdresser" as mostly when I see another TT, a middle aged woman is usually behind the wheel. I still love my car, even more than my old MkIV. I think what we have here is the Scirocco possibly Corrado venue. It will never be as popular as the Golf/GTI/Jetta but it has it's own niche. Some like the styling, others do not, and it will have it's followers and it's haters. 

Just give it a few more years for prices to drop even more. Then we will start seeing more interesting builds pop up.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

give me a week or so as I am building a 2.0 stroker engine with a fully built head. And its already got a BSH GT30R kit on it. Lots of pics


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I just completed a motor build. new forged Rods & pistons + all rebuild OEM parts. 1.9L - Going with a 5857SP from PagParts - we're just waiting on the turbo to get in... Praying for this coming weekend. Motor is complete and in my garage along with a lot of goodies. Going to start a thread with photos and info shortly...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

MidwestDubMafia said:


> For the past few months i have been feeling the urge for power, but i still like to have aesthetics.. i thought about purchasing an S4 but unfortunatly.. they just look to boring and plain for me and i heard the maintenance is a PAIN.
> 
> i was looking at a few specs on cars and the TT has some pretty good stats.. comparable to the S4 even. what i would like to know is why people dont go crazy over tt's power like the S4 community?
> 
> ...


 Very true, however the S4 motor being used is the NA V8 which has alot more potential for HP numbers if you were to play with it. The TT is boosted from the get go. Yes I have seen some huge HP numbers out of the 1.8T (which is why i'm putting one in my Corrado) but I think most of the big Audi numbers come from a boosted 4.2. 

I also agree that the Gen1TT is and will be a bit like the VW Corrado. There is such a cult following for the corrado now and I think over the next 5 years the same will happen to the TT. We'lll see some really crazy swaps happen down the road. Who knows maybe someone will dump a 4.2 in the TT one day. There are enough crazies out there...


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

does this count as a build?  :cheer:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Durty, all that and just a 50trim? Lets see if you can break my 395whp with my stock block/displacement and stock aeb head. I am sure your motor has the potential but personally I would have gone with at least a 30r with your build and shot for closer to 500whp.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Durty, all that and just a 50trim? Lets see if you can break my 395whp with my stock block/displacement and stock aeb head. I am sure your motor has the potential but personally I would have gone with at least a 30r with your build and shot for closer to 500whp.


 50trim is just a warmer  gonna spool the hella out of that sucka till it cant boost no more then 30R or 35R lol 

by the way, this is a Quattro car not FWD and no water/meth yet. 



i am considering a 75 shot as well :S


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

Yeah I dunno why there isnt either I mean for me I like to keep it moderate, I havent Dynoed my car yet Im packing down decent HP-TQ. You figure I got a 93 Octane ECU tune from Aptuning that brings me from 225hp/207tq to 263hp/267tq and then I bought a stupid BOV w/ recirculating adapter, I got a Borla exhaust system and a Ebay Intake (Yeah I know) and im not an expert on how much HP the exhaust and Intake gives but im guessing im around 300HP or so and not sure on TQ. But I mean that's good enough for me ya know...just simple things that arnt too expensive.....and my Roadster weights about 4000lbs ....thats what it says on the sticker anyway.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Yeah I dunno why there isnt either I mean for me I like to keep it moderate, I havent Dynoed my car yet Im packing down decent HP-TQ. You figure I got a 93 Octane ECU tune from Aptuning that brings me from 225hp/207tq to 263hp/267tq and then I bought a stupid BOV w/ recirculating adapter, I got a Borla exhaust system and a Ebay Intake (Yeah I know) and im not an expert on how much HP the exhaust and Intake gives but im guessing im around 300HP or so and not sure on TQ. But I mean that's good enough for me ya know...just simple things that arnt too expensive.....and my Roadster weights about 4000lbs ....thats what it says on the sticker anyway.


 No offense, but exhaust, intake, and BOV won't push you far above what your chip is doing for you. Wheel HP, you are probably looking at somewhere north of 200, but probably not by much since you lose a lot of power to drivetrain loss. Also, the sticker on your car states the GVWR which is the max weight the car should house along with it's own weight, so this usually includes, passengers, fluids, and possibly some luggage. 

Roughly the weight of the 225 is around 3300 pounds. The coupe's are a bit lighter than the verts, but that is the ballpark figure to work around.


----------



## Spoolin_TT (May 8, 2010)

PDubbs20AE said:


> No offense, but exhaust, intake, and BOV won't push you far above what your chip is doing for you. Wheel HP, you are probably looking at somewhere north of 200, but probably not by much since you lose a lot of power to drivetrain loss. Also, the sticker on your car states the GVWR which is the max weight the car should house along with it's own weight, so this usually includes, passengers, fluids, and possibly some luggage.
> 
> Roughly the weight of the 225 is around 3300 pounds. The coupe's are a bit lighter than the verts, but that is the ballpark figure to work around.


 Yeah I know a poopy BOV a Intake and Exhaust aint gonna do crap for me like a tune but does something but all what i was trying to say was it doesnt take alot to get some power out the cars w/ chip and bolt on's its nothing gigantic but its something ya know...and yeah i didnt know about the including the fluids and **** making up for that weight too....see im learning something new every day =D


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

there's some nice builds in the UK and Europe right now... just not on this forum


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

Spoolin_TT said:


> Yeah I know a poopy BOV a Intake and Exhaust aint gonna do crap for me like a tune but does something but all what i was trying to say was it doesnt take alot to get some power out the cars w/ chip and bolt on's its nothing gigantic but its something ya know...and yeah i didnt know about the including the fluids and **** making up for that weight too....see im learning something new every day =D


 um.. i think you missed the point dude lol... 
the op was askin about Big Turbo TT builds not some bolt ons .. 

A LOT of pple with a 1.8T K03/04x has a Chip, Exhaust, Intake.... plus maybe FMIC 

i wouldnt consider those bolt ons as big upgrades .. if at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

We're building this engine 










for our shop TT 225.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We're building this engine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2.5T? I like it. Seems like the 2.5T is the new VRT around here.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry Brad, one little pic doesn't cut it


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

while I have not posted any updates on mine its coming along. Well, everything is ordered, meaning ALL parts are here to finish it ... just got to get my lazy ass to finish it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

l88m22vette said:


> Sorry Brad, one little pic doesn't cut it


 Heh, sorry. 

This is set to be a 4T project series, so little teasers here and there is all I got to work with


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

I have a fully built motor in my fully built TT. No pics of the build process but this is the low profile look I was going for. 


















Mods: 
Pro Built motor by Enginelogics 
Pauter rods 
Factory fresh 9.3:1 forged pistons 
AEB head with full port & polish OS Supertech valves, springs, retainers 
APR Stg3+ kit was the base of the build 
GT3076-11 T25 Turbo 
APR motorsports Intake manifold /70mm RS4 Throttle Body 
APR Z flow FMIC 
APR 3" turbo back exhaust with muffler and no muffler rear sections 
Unitronics 830cc software & wideband ecu conversion 
HPA blue Haldex controler 
Southbend Stg4 clutch 
Quaife ATB diff (front) 
Peloquin ATB diff (back) 
R32 front brake conversion 
Defcon suspension bushings 
Bilstien Sport dampers 
Eibach Sport springs 
Nuespeed 25mm Rear swaybar 
Mantis gauge pod with Defi gauges 
EGT, AFR, Boost gauges 
VF motormounts 
ecs adjustable rear control arms 
Greddy Profec II boost controler 
Modshack VVTT intake.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*What boost and octane was used for this pull?* 




Wolk's Wagon said:


>


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

My pos. 










395whp and 337wtq


----------



## bizkidf3 (Apr 24, 2001)

*ill play*

















This was the very first dyno run over a year ago.... I really want to get it back on the dyno soon..opcorn::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

thats a big snail ... 35r?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^^ Too much lag there


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

jwalker1.8 said:


> My pos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF... how in the hell did you fit a filter on that... .

im still tearing half my city apart looking for a 45* silicone elbow to run a proper intake.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just use a cheap-o autozone filter...it will work just "massage" the firewall a bit


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

To get back on track, the S4 is modded more for one simple reason............displacement. and of course double the turbos. just take a 225 TT and add all bolt ons. do the same for teh S4. what once started as two closely competitive cars.......is now not close at all! an S4 w/ 2 K03s against a TT with one K04 is silly. the S4 has closed in on 350 hp and about 360 tq, where as the TT is at 280hp and 300 tq. 

Just add K04s to the S4 and you have a car faster than probably every car listed above!! you now have a 440hp/460tq from a simple kit. that base kit can continue tuning and start running 11s and 12s! none of the cars above have done 11s. check this:

http://www.giacusa.com/programs.php?mpid=198

take those out and put in some gt28s and you have a car in the absolutely ridiculous level!

and then you put it in a much better quattro system and tranny and the TT looks silly in comparison.......at least on paper. in reality, the S4 will never be as cool looking or have any amount of style to the TT. 

so motor tuning, the S4 is the choice hands down! for many of us that want a super fast car that pulls the girls............and for some the guys too, a BT TT is simpley perfect.


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

there is no way you can compare a 2.7 or a 4.2 to a 1.8. no matter what. lets face the facts. 1.8t is better on gas. easy to mod. and less expensive to maintain. I think most of use got ripped off with power. but at the same time we didn't buy this car for power. I love my TT. even with the GT3076r under the hood it's upsetting the amount of money i put into my car and the power that we get. all these people am sure have spend over ten grand to make close to 400hp. with that amount of money in a s4 youd be closer to 600hp maybe 800hp.


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Built my engine twice. First for the 2871 then for the 3076 stoker. 














































Now the TT is finished and being sold it is time for a new engine and new car

C30A















:laugh:


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

It looks like there are plenty of builds. Some nice engines!! I think you are doing almost what I did for my build Audiguy84 can't wait to check out your progress. Updated my photos, I didn't know that they couldn't be seen.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

skitzafit said:


> Now the TT is finished and being sold it is time for a new engine and new car
> 
> C30A
> 
> ...


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG ZOMG!

So much envy right now. I absolutely HATE Hondas but there is something about the NSX that just makes me all giddy and stupid inside. I have wanted one since I was a wee little lad.

Must have moar!


----------



## skitzafit (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks but to be honest I am kind of envious of the 2.5 that fifteen52 is building.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

fifteen52 thread link please???


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

RonN said:


> fifteen52 thread link please???


Nothing yet, sorry. 

The project will be featured on Fourtitude, so soon you'll have plenty of details


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

MidwestDubMafia said:


> For the past few months i have been feeling the urge for power, but i still like to have aesthetics.. i thought about purchasing an S4 but unfortunatly.. they just look to boring and plain for me and i heard the maintenance is a PAIN.
> 
> i was looking at a few specs on cars and the TT has some pretty good stats.. comparable to the S4 even. what i would like to know is why people dont go crazy over tt's power like the S4 community?
> 
> ...



All these reasons are why I bought my 225TT. Just wish that I had found a good condition 02-04 instead of a 01. Wideband seems nice.... :banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

My tt started out as a ko3 junk and whent to ko4 junk then whent to gt2871r eliminator another junk and now built motor some head work  I said head nice some meth and a gt3076r with uni 830 file will see would post pics but don't know how help:banghead:


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*I'll Play*




















This is a dyno comparison from the first build to the second build. I'm on my third build but don't have a dyno yet. This is my street uni BT tune with no added timing and my normally daily 28lbs.



















One of these days I'll get the tune adjusted and see some better looking logs.


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

wow, those are impressive numbers. have you took the car down the 1/4 mile yet??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Reviving old thread. This just reminds me why I need to save up more money:facepalm:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

You could always sell crack


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Reviving old thread. This just reminds me why I need to save up more money:facepalm:



lol.... I am new around these parts and you guys are all way more fun to talk too than the idiots over at the golfmk6 forum.... :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

omerkm1 said:


> lol.... I am new around these parts and you guys are all way more fun to talk too than the idiots over at the golfmk6 forum.... :laugh:


And thanks to a recent suggestion we sell crack too!


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> And thanks to a recent suggestion we sell crack too!



thats quote worthy right there.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::banghead:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

2001ttransport Is yours 2.0l stroked and what uni bt 630 or 830


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> My tt started out as a ko3 junk and whent to ko4 junk then whent to gt2871r eliminator another junk and now built motor some head work  I said head nice some meth and a gt3076r with uni 830 file will see would post pics but don't know how help:banghead:


again the 2871R eliminator isn't junk, you must just don't think you'll be making insane numbers with it. My elim costed less than 3g's with maestro and I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Volksdude27 said:


> again the 2871R eliminator isn't junk, you must just don't think you'll be making insane numbers with it. My elim costed less than 3g's with maestro and I'm pretty happy with it



What injectors/fuel pump are you running with the bolt in turbo kit? I wonder if it would run with a stock 630 map or would it be better going with 550? I guess either way Maetro along with plenty of fuel and air would make it run well.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> 2001ttransport Is yours 2.0l stroked and what uni bt 630 or 830


It was a 2.2, This build it's a 2.1, but the seat of my pants tells me this is the strongest build yet. 

2001 Audi TTQRoadster RavenBlack 2.1L->Unitronic 830-Mafless-> double Pin'd Crank ARP Crank Bolt / ScatRods.20mmPins/JE Coated 83mmPistons, 9:45CR, Girdle ARP Main Studs and Arp Head Studs; AEB Head, Schrick 252-Intake/260-Exhaust & Cat springs 
Forced Induction: GT3076, Tial .82 Ceramic hotside, + VBand, +034Tubi Exhaust Mani, Custom Charge/TIP, Precision 750HP Intercooler, APR Bigport Intake ceramic coated, R32ThrottleBody, CoolingMist WaterMeth 500cc injector, 830cc injectors, fuelpump, etc
DP-Exhaust: Custom 3"DP and Cat / test pipe section, BlackSheep Custom 3"cat back section with magnaflow resonator 
Suspension: VF Eng Mounts, KWV3+upratedfrontsprings, GroundControl C&C Plates, Custom Tubi Front Control Arms SpericalBushings, RearCamberBars, Uprated SwayBars
Brakes: StoptechBBK355mm x 32mm 
DriveLine: HaldexBlue + PeloquinRearLSD, SouthBendK70287FE+19LbSingleMass Flywheel
Misc: Zeitronix EGT/WBAFR/Boost, Oil Temp/Pressure, Setrab oil cooler and oil filter relo, fuel pressure gauge
Cosmetics: OSIR Fenders, SGI Carbon rear, 5PointHarness, race seat, custom front splitter, Black UFO, Black PC ValveCover, clear corners


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Volksdude27 said:


> again the 2871R eliminator isn't junk, you must just don't think you'll be making insane numbers with it. My elim costed less than 3g's with maestro and I'm pretty happy with it


due u think 290 awhp at 27 psi with water meth and ntake mani and 3 inch turbo back no cat or muffler i think that sucks just my opinion


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> due u think 290 awhp at 27 psi with water meth and ntake mani and 3 inch turbo back no cat or muffler i think that sucks just my opinion



My opinion is you need some ****ing help with the clarity of your communication.
:banghead:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

wrparrish said:


> My opinion is you need some ****ing help with the clarity of your communication.
> :banghead:


:thumbup:


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> due u think 290 awhp at 27 psi with water meth and ntake mani and 3 inch turbo back no cat or muffler i think that sucks just my opinion


then your tune sucked big time or you had another issue, I am running 20 psi and Im at the same power output as you were with 27 psi..., anyway I`ll have my car dynoed again at beginning of spring, one run before high flow manifold, the other after, and after that back to back pull, I`m upping the boost to 24 with water/meth we`ll see where it takes me


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> What injectors/fuel pump are you running with the bolt in turbo kit? I wonder if it would run with a stock 630 map or would it be better going with 550? I guess either way Maetro along with plenty of fuel and air would make it run well.


630cc file as I`m still narrowband and that`s the bigger file there is for non wideband ecu`s, but it`s more than I need


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Volksdude27 said:


> 630cc file as I`m still narrowband and that`s the bigger file there is for non wideband ecu`s, but it`s more than I need



where did you get your kit from? did you do rods as well?


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> where did you get your kit from? did you do rods as well?


pm sent


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Volksdude27 said:


> then your tune sucked big time or you had another issue, I am running 20 psi and Im at the same power output as you were with 27 psi..., anyway I`ll have my car dynoed again at beginning of spring, one run before high flow manifold, the other after, and after that back to back pull, I`m upping the boost to 24 with water/meth we`ll see where it takes me


So you must be running rods on that thing?but any way I am running revo 550. File that could be the problem and my motor is stock and so was the clutch


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> any way I am running revo 550.


Yup, that was the problem.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice that's what every one tells me that's why I'm doing uni 830 file with the hemi:laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

good move... Trust me to anyone out there going big turbo, staying narrow band is NOT an option.. EVER!!!!


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Got everything from race line ws Jeff has been very helpful they have a special order the wide band ecu with unitronics and you get the wide band harrnes free :


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> good move... Trust me to anyone out there going big turbo, staying narrow band is NOT an option.. EVER!!!!


well all my tuning is done using a innovate LM-1 wideband sensor


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*parts*

got a gt3071r, wiseco pistons and k1 rods, atp log mani, 630cc injectors and intercooler core for sale! msg me


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Got everything from race line ws Jeff has been very helpful they have a special order the wide band ecu with unitronics and you get the wide band harrnes free :



what is this race line ws?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a company out of caneda that sells wide band ecu's and the only company that I could find that had the wide band 02 harness that's plug and play and they sell uni but for some reason the website is down hope he didn't run of with my 1,200 I just gave him


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> It's a company out of caneda that sells wide band ecu's and the only company that I could find that had the wide band 02 harness that's plug and play and they sell uni but for some reason the website is down hope he didn't run of with my 1,200 I just gave him



wow! that is a lot of cash to spend on a wide band conversion. good luck, I hope he didnt run off with your money too!


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

omerkm1 said:


> wow! that is a lot of cash to spend on a wide band conversion. good luck, I hope he didnt run off with your money too!


not just only the wideband conversion tough, he's got the ecu, harness and unitronic 830 cc's file


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Volksdude27 said:


> not just only the wideband conversion tough, he's got the ecu, harness and unitronic 830 cc's file


:thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Volksdude27 said:


> not just only the wideband conversion tough, he's got the ecu, harness and unitronic 830 cc's file



yeah, that seems like a much better deal.


----------

